# Value of Used Black Widow Bows?



## Gearhead (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi y'all,

I've got the opportunity to buy a couple Black Widow takedowns, but not really sure what they're worth, so I thought I'd ask here.

The bows for sale are 2 PSAIII in Autumn Oak (in frost & gloss), a PSAIV (in camo), and a TFIII in Autumn Oak w/ a big spider web and black widow on the side of it.

Just curious what these are worth right now.

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## Ammohouse (Jun 9, 2007)

Honestly...it depends on the bow.
I know all the BW followers are going to hunt me down now! 
If its twisted limbs and beat to hell....its firewood!
If it excellent shape...then its price goes up!
Without pics its kinda hard to imagine what the bows are worth.
I'll take a guess $400-$500 each?


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 14, 2003)

He sent me pics of the bows, but only the risers. They look great as far as I can tell. He says that they're all 9.9/10 except for one that has a chip about the size of a pen tip in the front of the grip. But here's the pics he sent me for what it's worth.


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 14, 2003)

And a few more


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

They look pretty good, as the saying goes they are worth what someone will pay for them.. Black Widows hold their value. The SA are worth around 5 to 600.00 or so the PSA IV depending on when it was made about 450.00 I wouldn't pay half that for it lol never liked Camo painted bows. The TF is 500.00 or more depends on who did the art work on it and when it was made. The prices I gave are middle of the road for a bow in real good condition . Newer bows could be more older bows less.


I bet you are wishing you didn't ask now  Randy


----------



## Ammohouse (Jun 9, 2007)

They look real nice!
I've never seen one with a Widow paint job like that....get it!
They look to be very clean bows.
The camo one doesn't seem to have taken much abuse either.
I'd be happy with any of them.
I think ravensgait is pretty much on with his prices.
But like he said....its worth what somebody will pay for them.
Some folks would pay more for the Widow artwork and some folks like the camo stuff.


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

The price ranges quoted look to be right IMHO.

Remember the old black models? They were at times mixtures of parts, like a greybark riser with autumn oak limbs. Nothing wrong with them, just a mix of stuff back when handcrafted they might have not matched well with other stuff on hand (fit matched OK, color didn't, so they got shot in black).

I dunno if the camo was the same way.

As they got less and less fit issues there wasn't a need to offer the black models, so they dropped them.

My bud had one built black anyway, and they did it (told him the reason I mentioned) and he sent it back for his name, brass spider logo on the side, web and lettering on the limbs. Came out kinda cool, and not a regular "model".


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

That Camo wasn't done by Black Widow. They send it out to be done by I think Sipsey(sp) not sure how it works but the only thing the widow guys do is black..Randy


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Were the camo bows of non matching color wood risers/limbs (like the older black ones)?


----------



## Ammohouse (Jun 9, 2007)

I liked the basic black models, I always wanted one but never got one.
Really, I would like all 3 of these.
Wish I ran across a good deal someday.
Seems like I always buy high and sell low...trading I get screwed even more!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Any "name brand" bow will generally hold it's value if it's taken care of--most of what I've seen is they will bring 50-75% of new cost, depending on the condition, age, draw weight, how bad you want it, etc. Some old bows bring more now than they did new--and I've seen some modern bows sell for quite a bit more used than they did new--but that's the exception, not the rule.

Something to keep in mind with the BW bows--according to their catalog, the warranty ends when the bow changes hands. In my experience, if there's a problem it will usually surface within the first 100 shots or so, but it is something to consider. The two non-camo bows have obviously been shot a lot (noticed the polished grips), so chances are they have been well tested.

The camo dip isn't cheap, and I imagine the artwork on the one wasn't either, but that kind of thing doesn't generally add a lot to the resale value.

What it boils down to is how badly you want it, and how badly the seller wants to sell it.

Chad


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Man those are beautiful bows. I wish I could afford one of them.


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sold my Hoyt Huntmaster, ate PB&J sandwiches for what seemed an eternity, walked to class, didn't go out on weekends..............and got my first Black Widow (new)


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a B.W. TD in Autumn Oak on order, man I really like the art work on that riser! wonder if I could get it done on mine--- when I get it!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Creepingdeath2 said:


> Were the camo bows of non matching color wood risers/limbs (like the older black ones)?


I remember a thread (on another site) about someone removing the black finish and finding a really nice gray bark MAII under it. It is my understanding that the black finish was done at customer request and for the odd bow with a flaw in the finish ETC.. I imagine there may have been a mixing of IIs and IIIs but they also may have gotten mixed up after the fact IE someone bought new limbs for their riser or bought them from someone else used. As far as I know the new camo bows are just bows of whatever model ordered from BW and then camo dipped or sent off by an owner to have it done on a used bow they have had . Randy


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 14, 2003)

LBR said:


> The two non-camo bows have obviously been shot a lot (noticed the polished grips), so chances are they have been well tested.


Actually, both of those bows have a gloss finish so I think that's the reason for the shine. The other autumn oak is the frost finish.


----------



## varmintsniper (Jun 30, 2011)

*What is the wt of the Bows*

One thing that will help on selling the bows is the numbers on the lower limb on the bow. It might have 50 @ 28 or 60 @ 29". The first number is the poundage, the second is the draw, How many inches. It will say PMA, PSA, or PCH.And it will say 58" or 60" or 62'' or 64". This info will tell others exactly what you have. So you can sell them if that is what you are looking for. Now on the older Bows they arn't CNC machined.Anything before 2003 arn't CNC. They still have value but not as much. Also on the bottom limb it will have a month and year like 4-10. Hope this helps.

Varmintsniper


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

They are beautiful. I have [4] BW's all shot on a regular basis. I've been shooting BW's since the 60's. BW developed their basic riser design starting with the 101 in about 67, or so. They have not changed that "basic" shape sinse then. It works and has become a trademark design. If you wish, " Google" BW Bow 101 modle" and take a look. $ 4-600.00 each if all is well.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

the guys I shoot with are widow shooters they buy and sell all the time, usually the used bows they sell for around $650 and theirs are always in good condition!


----------

